# Variable in bold ausgeben



## UrlUrs (2. Feb 2021)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wie bekomme ich es hin, dass die Variable "title" am Ende in bold ausgegeben wird? ich kann das Ganze doch nicht einfach mit <b> </b> ummanteln.
var info = data['title'] + ....
Vielen Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## kneitzel (2. Feb 2021)

Du musst erst einmal erläutern, was Du genau machen willst. Generell musst Du unterscheiden zwischen Inhalt der Variable und der Darstellung.

Die Darstellung ist abhängig davon, wie du etwas darstellst. Wenn Du es in ein Control schreibst, musst Du das Control entsprechend anpassen. Wenn es eine Darstellung ist, die aktiv etwas auswertet, dann kann es im Text kodiert sein.


----------



## UrlUrs (2. Feb 2021)

Hinter der Variablen verbergen sich Titel von Produkten. Diese Titel sollen fett gedruckt dargestellt werden. 
Wo finde ich das im Control?
Die Sache ist ja auch die, dass mir dann der Titel und der Preis ausgegeben werden und ich möchte das nur der Titel fett gedruckt wird.
var info = data['title'] + data['price']


Ich bin wirklich noch ein Anfänger.


----------



## kneitzel (2. Feb 2021)

Wie willst du es denn ausgeben? Derzeit hast Du nur Code gezeigt, der etwas speichert!

Da ich nicht weiss, wie Du den Inhalt ausgeben willst, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, ob Du kompletten Müll machst (Dinge, die unterschiedliche ausgegeben werden sollen, zusammen in eine Variable packen) oder ob Du da Steuercodes eingeben kannst.

Schreibst Du es in ein TeX File? Gibst Du es als HTML aus? packst Du es in ein Word Dokument? ...

Daher: Gib Details, was Du technisch machen willst.


----------



## mrBrown (2. Feb 2021)

Vermutlich gehts um Java*script* und HTML? 

@UrlUrs: Java und JavaScript haben nicht miteinander zu tun (außer den ersten 4 Buchstaben im Namen, die "zufällig" gleich sind)


----------



## kneitzel (2. Feb 2021)

Ist auch meine Vermutung, aber dennoch ist und bleibt die Frage, was er genau wie darstellen möchte...

Wenn es HTML ist, dann könnte ein Weg sein, sich erst einmal statisch mit HTML zu beschäftigen, um dann, wenn man weiß, wie man das in HTML darstellen möchte, über den Code dynamisch zu erzeugen.

Aus meiner Sicht gibt es viele Wege, wie man da das gewünschte erreichen kann. Ich selbst würde Daten und deren Darstellung aber nicht vermischen sondern die Daten immer schön getrennt halten. Dann hat man halt Titel und Preis und die stellt man da.

Und dann trennt man noch die Formatierung komplett ab, d.h. man hat am Ende einfach nur HTML Elemente mit class produktTitel und produktPreis und kann die Darstellung dann über CSS steuern. Aber das geht dann wohl zu weit. Aber bei der Darstellung würde ich jetzt wenigstens etwas aufbauen, das es wenigstens etwas kapselt - also z.B. eine Methode, die titel und preis bekommt und dann eine HTML Representation erstellt. Das kann dann tatsächlich einfach etwas sein wie <b> + titel + </b> + preis. Und das wird dann in das Dokument an gewünschte Stelle geschrieben...


----------

